

Standing and working can give you Varicose veins - anujseth
http://jumpthebox.blogspot.com/2011/04/standing-and-working-followup.html

======
swombat
The obvious solution is to sleep all day long.

But then you'll get bed sores. Bah, this world is buggy.

